# snap shooting?



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

What do you mean "snap the shot off". Like flinching? 
If so, it's sort of a form of target panic. Try some blind bailing, or try to concentrate on slowly putting the finger on the trigger.
Hope that helps, and I hope you get it all sorted out!


----------



## keeman (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks for the tips, thats exactly what my dasd told me, i did the blind bail and i do fine when i am at a close range but when i get out past 25 yards i start getting target panic as you said and everything falls apart.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

it'll take time keep working on the blank bail
also try starting at 5 yds, shooting a large target...after a day or two move back 5 more yds and so on. if your tp comes back go closer 5 yds for another day or 2 and then continue moving back.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I had target panic but not quite this bad. I started to shoot a back tension release, about a month ago. It has really helped me even with me strap release. Before I would shoot 220 or 230 with a hoyt proelite. I now shoot 280 or 290 with an alapha max.


----------

